# Tonality (voice use) Maxxing Guide?



## eduardkoopman (Jan 20, 2020)

I find nothing about Tonality and voice imporving here. is that correct?

I just came across the factor of tonality.

I think for dating it's Top 5 like this:
1. Looks (height + face + body + ethninicity + style + grooming)
2. Status/Fame/Power
3. Wealth
4. Body language
5. Social, Communication, and sales type of skills. Which is also to a large extend: voice tone, and it's use (and to a small extend the words)

Now I see stuff avbout body language here but nothing about Tonality and stuff.

Anyone good information or knwoledge to share about this?

I came across this one on Voice/Tone use. It's interesting what he said imo:


And also this experiment is a bit interesting in getting epople to do stuff you want, or not di stuff you don't want:


----------



## Ethnicope (Jan 20, 2020)

I need to know too


----------



## eduardkoopman (Jan 20, 2020)

Ethnicope said:


> I need to know too


I agree. It's not an aspect that needs as much focus as looks. It needs way less focus, time and energy then looks. But basic principles about voice use/tone/tonality; and some practise; would be good.

I mean. Mike Tyson had the voice of a pussy. but his beast mode body and vibe made him fearfull as fuck. So in tha example imo, we can see voice is on a planty lower level then your actual looks. But it's not a totally unimportant thing.
About an average man, with a sucky voice+tonality will get fucked over alot more then an average man with a good voice+tonality.

I'm going to try watching what this Charisma faggot has gotta say about it:


----------



## Ethnicope (Jan 20, 2020)

eduardkoopman said:


> I agree. It's not an aspect that needs as much focus as looks. It needs way less focus, time and energy then looks. But basic principles about voice use/tone/tonality; and some practise; would be good.
> 
> I mean. Mike Tyson had the voice of a pussy. but his beast mode body and vibe made him fearfull as fuck. So in tha example imo, we can see voice is on a planty lower level then your actual looks. But it's not a totally unimportant thing.
> About an average man, with a sucky voice+tonality will get fucked over alot more then an average man with a good voice+tonality.


It's pretty important, ofc some retards will start saying cope but they are forgetting the point that an improvement is an improvement and not everyone needs lefort 3 and MSE


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Jan 20, 2020)

Screaming helps. I only get to do it when nobodys home tho


----------



## eduardkoopman (Jan 20, 2020)

I read, obviously, open door. low pitched voice for men is more attractive:








The Effects of Voice Pitch on Perceptions of Attractiveness: Do You Sound Hot or Not?


Download Citation | The Effects of Voice Pitch on Perceptions of Attractiveness: Do You Sound Hot or Not? | Past research has shown that voice characteristics such as pitch, affect, and dominance can influence perceptions of attractiveness. The present... | Find, read and cite all the research...




www.researchgate.net






from: https://www.psychologytoday.com/us/...604/is-sexy-voice-more-attractive-pretty-face
_"Research shows that women speak in a higher voice pitch when speaking to an attractive stranger (Fraccaro et al., 2011). These researchers speculated that “speaking with higher voice pitch to men that they find particularly attractive may function to increase women’s attractiveness to preferred potential mates” _
Which makes sense. Because changing your voice to a higher tone, is basically supplicating/assuming lower status then the other. And seeking rapport. Which is basically what a woman is doing then, basically she is asking him in her voice tone to please accept her

_"The effects of vocal attractiveness can actually be stronger than the effects of physical attractiveness when each dimension appears alone (Zuckerman et al., 1991). So if you only hear someone’s voice, the effects of vocal attractiveness will be more pronounced than if you meet in person and experience both vocal and visual information simultaneously (Zuckerman et al., 1991). Interestingly, Zuckerman also notes that both visual and vocal attractiveness are particularly important when forming first impressions, and that perceptions of both visual and vocal attractiveness become more positive when we know one another better."_
I call BS on the claim that vocal attractiveness is in general stronger than the effects of physical attractiveness. Physical attractiveness iw plenty/way more important.
I do agree, that when chatting up a woman. She adds the voice and tone to the package in rating you. But maybe you can get like 1 extra bonus point on irl attractveness, maybe if your're lucky 1.5 point. But guestimate that's about it.


Ethnicope said:


> It's pretty important, ofc some retards will start saying cope but they are forgetting the point that an improvement is an improvement and not everyone needs lefort 3 and MSE


I agree, it;s part of the package. When we pitch ourself to women, for dating, etc..
And if dudes focus on moving the hairline 2 centimenters lower, or shoelifts for adding 5 centimeters, or mewing to get 0.5 cm wider jaw.

This aspect of voice-tonality also deserves to be taken into consideration.


Gudru said:


> Screaming helps.


LOL. i imediately tought of this;


----------



## william (Jan 20, 2020)

very interesting post ngl. never thought about voice before.


----------



## eduardkoopman (Jan 20, 2020)

I am just seeing this video.
And it's legit blackpill-ish. LOL @ the dude suggesting to take testosterone pills to lower voice. He also discusses some techniques. to lower voice tone. Probably, Worth the little time investment, to try out.

Basiicaaly he suggests:
* higher testosterone levels (even for short/temporairy time) can help deepen voice tone. Permenantly
* talk slower
* Talke from chest or stomach (not throat)
* breath deeply
* do low tone chanting practise
* try practise being relaxed, maybe with body posture help, when you feel nervous you sound like a bitch-voice-tone; when you are more calm and relaxed you can sopund more deep.


----------



## MogTheMogger (Jan 20, 2020)

amazing thread op. will read and reply later, but yeah. voice is such a halo


----------



## eduardkoopman (Jan 21, 2020)

Another video about training/what to do for deeper voice and tonality.

Pretty similar to the info in post number #8


Be fit, in the moment and overall. well rested, hydrated, etc..
feel good/positive. try to be as relaxed as possible. 
Yawn. for relaxing musscles (especialy in face, neck area)
Have passion and believe for what you say, to be true or right or good.
voice excercise. Like humming or chanting low tones, 10 minutes per day or more
find you tention spots in your body. Which muscles stress, and try to relax those area's.
excsercise. breathing type
straw excercise. 
use chest, for resonance. training with humming where it is
voice coash if necesairy


----------



## Deleted member 3990 (Jan 21, 2020)

run roid cycle
high constant amount of androgens, topically (11-KDHT)
workout your chords

But Dr Shekelberg, how do I workout the Larynx ?

Gaining muscle is either pure lean mass gains from testosterone *or *by damaging muscles and let them build anew
so drinking alcohol to scar tissue, do good stretchings and heavy voice therapy while using Androgens may amplify it

sounds stupid, but if it works for Bicep for example, it should work too for the chords
also improving airways to have enough oxygen saturation to actually speak loudly is a plus too

thats why many recommend breathing techniques and so on, but Orthognatic surgery and MSE should help there (and I will test it)


----------



## Blackpill3d (Jan 22, 2020)

me when i hear my beta voice in a recording


----------



## Ethnicope (Jan 22, 2020)

Blackpill3d said:


> me when i hear my beta voice in a recording


just like seeing yourself in a picture taken by someone else


----------



## eduardkoopman (Jan 22, 2020)

Blackpill3d said:


> me when i hear my beta voice in a recording


Damn. Is it worse then Mike Tyson his voice, or not?
You know what you could do/try. In post #8 and #10 are the best advices imo


----------



## Blackpill3d (Jan 22, 2020)

eduardkoopman said:


> Damn. Is it worse then Mike Tyson his voice, or not?
> You know what you could do/try. In post #8 and #10 are the best advices imo


no its deep but quiet/have to repeat myself constantly


----------



## eduardkoopman (Jan 22, 2020)

Blackpill3d said:


> no its deep but quiet/have to repeat myself constantly


Good luck at finding your Volume button


----------



## eduardkoopman (Jan 22, 2020)

A salesman approach tonality use:


----------



## Oak (Jan 23, 2020)

Something I havent seen mentioned is have some sort of drink around, especially if you're in a situation where you're gonna be talking alot. 
I work at a job where I have to talk to people alot, after a while your voice goes higher in pitch, a few sips of water seem to bring it back down real good.


----------



## eduardkoopman (Jan 23, 2020)

Oak said:


> Something I havent seen mentioned is have some sort of drink around, especially if you're in a situation where you're gonna be talking alot.
> I work at a job where I have to talk to people alot, after a while your voice goes higher in pitch, a few sips of water seem to bring it back down real good.


Legit.
That dude in post #10 also spoke about that early on: Stay hydrated


----------



## SpearOfOrion (Jan 23, 2020)

eduardkoopman said:


> LOL. i imediately tought of this;


that's actually fucing hilarious finally a good prank


----------



## RAITEIII (Jan 31, 2020)

eduardkoopman said:


> I find nothing about Tonality and voice imporving here. is that correct?
> 
> I just came across the factor of tonality.
> 
> ...



I barely pass a few things on this list


----------



## Vidyacoper (Jan 31, 2020)

cope, just dont be low t lmaoo


----------



## bossman (Jan 31, 2020)

gargle whisky and chew tobacco it helps ded srs


----------



## OCDMaxxing (Feb 5, 2020)

bossman said:


> gargle whisky and chew tobacco it helps ded srs


How does gargling whiskey helps? Do you spit it out afterwards? Or do you have to drink it?


----------



## StressShady (Feb 8, 2020)

eduardkoopman said:


> I find nothing about Tonality and voice imporving here. is that correct?
> 
> I just came across the factor of tonality.
> 
> ...



*GET OUT OF MY BOX*


----------



## OCDMaxxing (Feb 8, 2020)

StressShady said:


> *GET OUT OF MY BOX*


boxes me


----------



## thor (Feb 8, 2020)

Neckmaxxing gave me a lower voice. 
Also never speak from your nose, thats why you sound bad in recordings ... always speak from your lungs


----------



## OCDMaxxing (Feb 8, 2020)

thor said:


> Neckmaxxing gave me a lower voice.


Doesn't work. I have trained thick a fuck neck and Hz are the same as before.


----------



## Cardiologyscribe (Feb 8, 2020)

People complaining that I came across rude over the years made me change to a softer tone and 7 years of customer service later I sound like a pushover.


----------



## PubertyMaxxer (Apr 14, 2020)

Just fake it


----------



## Deleted member 2621 (Apr 14, 2020)

eduardkoopman said:


> I find nothing about Tonality and voice imporving here. is that correct?
> 
> I just came across the factor of tonality.
> 
> ...



Add neck strength. Can make your voice deeper


----------



## StolenDays (Apr 14, 2020)

EternalLearner said:


> Add neck strength. Can make your voice deeper


and cause OSA


----------



## Patient A (Apr 15, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------

